# Het albino bred with spider royal



## Firthbeast (Jun 4, 2010)

Any one have any experience breeding spider royal with het albino?


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

No experience, but is the Spider also Het Albino? If not it's a pointless breeding as any hatchlings would only be 50% possible Het Albino (only if the Het is a 100%), you wouldn't know which ones were unless you kept them & bred them back to the Het Albino.


----------



## spiny tails (Apr 12, 2008)

I bred a male spider het albino to a female het albino last season :2thumb:


----------



## Firthbeast (Jun 4, 2010)

so a Het albino bred to a spider will produce? Spider and normals s 50% Het I've got 2 Het Albino Royals and a spider, only the normals are 100% Het


----------



## Dave Balls (Jan 26, 2011)

Firthbeast said:


> so a Het albino bred to a spider will produce? Spider and normals s 50% Het I've got 2 Het Albino Royals and a spider


yes mate. 

this might come in handy in future > Genetic Wizard 3.0 - World of Ball Pythons

what sexes are your snakes? i would look at replacing the spider with a spider het albino personally (especially if he is the male)


----------



## Firthbeast (Jun 4, 2010)

Dave Balls said:


> yes mate.
> 
> this might come in handy in future > Genetic Wizard 3.0 - World of Ball Pythons
> 
> what sexes are your snakes? i would look at replacing the spider with a spider het albino personally (especially if he is the male)


Female spider and one female 100% HET 1 100% HET male


----------



## Dave Balls (Jan 26, 2011)

Firthbeast said:


> Female spider and one female 100% HET 1 100% HET male


that makes more sense  

id look at a different male for the spider to be honest mate, seems a waste to put a het albino to her.


----------



## Firthbeast (Jun 4, 2010)

Dave Balls said:


> that makes more sense
> 
> id look at a different male for the spider to be honest mate, seems a waste to put a het albino to her.


Cheers for the link? I've been given some shoddy advise I'm afraid but still I might still be getting another male. What do you reckon? I prefer the lighter morphs Bob Clarke had a mint mojave hypo £650


----------



## SpiritSerpents (Mar 20, 2011)

Breed the two het albinos together.

Keep back an albino male. Breed to female spider. Keep back either a pair, or a female spider, now het albino. Breed pair or female spider het albino to albino male. Hope you win the odds game. Curse loudly when Murphy foils your plans. :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Firthbeast (Jun 4, 2010)

SpiritSerpents said:


> Breed the two het albinos together.
> 
> Keep back an albino male. Breed to female spider. Keep back either a pair, or a female spider, now het albino. Breed pair or female spider het albino to albino male. Hope you win the odds game. Curse loudly when Murphy foils your plans. :Na_Na_Na_Na:


:lol2: thanks for that I think I better write that down and stick it in my snake room.


----------

